# Che fine ha fatto libxcb-xlib.la ???

## fbcyborg

Da qualche versione di libxcb a questa parte è sparito quel file.

Ora sono un po' nel casino perché non riesco né ad aggiornare il sistema né a fare un revdep-rebuild.

Ho già letto i seguenti bug ma ancora non ho capito come risolvere:

Bug1 e Bug2

L'errore che ricevo sempre é:

```
libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib64/libxcb-xlib.la'
```

Oppure No such file or directory.

Come fare?

----------

## riverdragon

Questo aiuta? http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/libxcb-1.4-upgrade-guide.xml

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie!!!

Una cosa: non capisco perché dovrei rimuovere il file libxcb-xlib.so.0 e simili...

Immagino che non servano più, però la domanda nasce dal seguente fatto: nelle ultime versioni di libxcb, mi ritrovavo solo con libxcb-xlib.so, libxcb-xlib.so.0 e libxcb-xlib.so.0.0.0, mentre mancava appunto il file in oggetto.

La guida all'aggiornamento prevede alcuni passi che ripristinano (a quanto ho capito) il file libxcb-xlib.la. Ma perché cancellare gli altri?

Ad un successivo aggiornamento, non verranno poi ricreati?

Inoltre, vedo che è necessario un 

```
revdep-rebuild -L libxcb-xlib.so.0
```

Ma in questo modo non viene installato di nuovo il pacchetto che contiene libxcb-xlib.so.0?

Successivamente poi viene indicato di rimuoverlo...

Qualcosa non mi torna.

----------

## riverdragon

Il revdep-rebuild -L dovrebbe ricompilare i pacchetti che utilizzano la libreria in questione e non la libreria stessa. Il file va poi rimosso perché *Quote:*   

> until recently, libX11 used a private libxcb library called libxcb-xlib.so, created specifically for libX11. While that is no problem in itself, this tiny library polluted (almost) every single .la file on your system. That's how libtool works.
> 
> But this is now turning into a problem since newer versions of libxcb no longer ship this library (and libX11 was fixed accordingly, of course). We now need to get rid of all references to this library within .la files. 

 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ah ok, ora mi è più chiaro.

Grazie.

----------

## fbcyborg

Che strano... 

dopo un revdep-rebuild senza alcun pacchetto da emergere, facendo:

```
rm -i /usr/lib/libxcb-xlib.so*
```

come dice nella guida, ottengo:

```
rm: cannot remove `/usr/lib/libxcb-xlib.so*': No such file or directory
```

E sembra che non ci sia più nemmeno libxcb-xlib.la.

E' normale??

----------

## cloc3

anche a me erano accadute vicende simili, quando ho aggiornato xcb.

credo che questo sia il primo post sull'argomento.

fosse per me, lo avrei trasferito nel forum principale e messo sticky.

probabilmente, per uscirne, è meglio che reinstalli provvisoriamente la vecchia versione di xcb e riavvii la procedura di aggiornamento.

quando ci sono passato, ricordo di avere avuto la necessità di mettere alcuni pacchetti in tilde. non ho capito bene il come e il perché, altrimenti avrei fatto delle segnalazioni su bugzilla.

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie ma alla fine ho risolto grazie al consiglio di riverdragon.

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Questo aiuta? http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/libxcb-1.4-upgrade-guide.xml

 

Purtroppo il tuo post non l'avevo visto, ma ora che leggo, il problema mi sembra leggermente diverso, anche se relativo alla stessa "roba".

----------

